# New 3 series?!?!?!



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

The new 3 series coupe!
Anyone else think this is one the worst cars they have seen for a long time?

Just me?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think BMW are now so convinced they can sell cars just on the name alone. They are using cheap car designers from the third world.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The only current BMW I like the look of is an M5 and I would get an RS4 anyway. 6 and 7 series look great till u see the trunk IMO and new 3 series is shite throughout. Z4 is ok but I wouldnt pick one.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> The only current BMW I like the look of is an M5 and I would get an RS4 anyway. 6 and 7 series look great till u see the trunk IMO and new 3 series is shite throughout. Z4 is ok but I wouldnt pick one.


I think their best looking car is the 1 series  :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Donners said:


> The new 3 series coupe!
> Anyone else think this is one the worst cars they have seen for a long time?
> 
> Just me?


I think the new TT pips it comprehensively for being worse than it's predecessor, and am looking forward to driving the 335ci and 335cd variants.

Of course BMWs always drive better than their Audi oppos. And until that changes you lot in glass house should be careful with those stones. New Audi's are not the best styled cars around....

BMW sell on being good drivers cars.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All of the new BMWs are spolt by the rear quatter except the 3 series and that is just spoilt


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The rear end looks like a Merc.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I just can't get my head around designs like this. The horizontal panel lines are a joke.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

garyc said:


> I think the new TT pips it comprehensively for being worse than it's predecessor, and am looking forward to driving the 335ci and 335cd variants.
> 
> Of course BMWs always drive better than their Audi oppos. And until that changes you lot in glass house should be careful with those stones. New Audi's are not the best styled cars around....
> 
> BMW sell on being good drivers cars.


Stones? Who said Audis where the best styled cars around?
I agree that BMWs are good driver cars but personally I commented on looks.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

garyc said:


> BMW sell on being good drivers cars.


Shame a lot of very bad drivers seem to own them then


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Donners said:


> The new 3 series coupe!
> Anyone else think this is one the worst cars they have seen for a long time?
> 
> Just me?


No not just you it looks terrible. :?

Hans.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wheels (adobe here) and colour choice can have a bearing....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Donners said:


> The new 3 series coupe!
> Anyone else think this is one the worst cars they have seen for a long time?
> 
> Just me?


When the new 3 series was released (E90?) onto the roads I DETESTED it. 
However, having seen several M-Sport variations on the road of late, in particular the 330d and the 330i with M-Sport packs, they are really growing on me. Like most beemers, the wheels and the subtle styling provided by the sport pack make a substantial difference - there is a guy round the corner from me with a 530d SE with 16" wheels. It looks GASH.

In contrast, I see a black 530d M Sport in my work car park every day with 19's very similar to this pic: 
http://forums.e60.net/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=si&img=6094
...it's a fantastic looking car...says it all really.

Back to the car you posted, it is the 335i is it not? I like the rear light clusters, they are far more "Lexus" style (as in the new IS200) as opposed to Daewoo style (earlier e90 models).

Take a look at a side on pic on the BMW site:








...looks nice IMO.
<lays foundatoin for future 3 series purchase> :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The Sunday Times on the new 335i Coupe;

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/articl ... 64,00.html

Just a shame it looks SO dull.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Here are some more pics. God, it looks BLAND.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Qutie like bits of the styling on the interiour. But otherwise im not getting it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Crap inside and out, makes the new TT look nice even


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry, fell asleep when I saw the first post. 6 Series is the only BMW I am half tempted to buy. Had BMW's for the past 15 years.......... really dissappointed with the current range


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Does look fairly nice here but there is so much lighting effects used, always is, thats why you should never trust manufacturers brochures for the way a car looks!
Look at contour line along the door handle, theres no way with the way the car is lit that there could be so much shadow under the contour.
Also cant see the table in the reflection but might be me.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

All current BMs are extremely colour & wheel sensitive. In the old days this was probably the surefire way to tell an ugly car, but in these days of blandness it is admirable that a manufacturer is prepared to take such gambles. Unfortunately with the BMs I don't think that it has entirely paid off. Their "cutting edge" styling has been done entirely by designers with little knowledge of shutline management. The panel gaps on most modern cars are very consistant, BMs included, but the angle and position of these on both the 3 and 5 Series make them look varying, and very wide. The overall perception is therefore generally unfavourable.

Doesn't stop the 5 Series being a stinker to look at though. I've got an M-Sport in the garage and although being better to drive in every possible way than the equivalent Audi or Benz, it is a pig to look at and has the most infuriating crap in the dashboard known to man.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The 5 Series in Sport guise is the only 'new' BMW that I like. The rest, IMO, look sh*te.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

over on what car it says that the 3series convertable will have a metal folding roof ,there is a small picture of it again from the rear ,not the best side if there is such a thing .my feelings are that the first picture on this thread reminds me of a honda accord ,not sure if thats good or bad news for prospective owners .


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Saw a couple on the M40 yesterday and one on the M25 today....Still think its the ugliest car from a high end marque that ive ever seen


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

are you forgetting the lexus sc,


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I must have been the only person ever to actually like the Lexus SC, don't know why, it was just different I guess :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

After initially being horrified by it, I am starting to warm to it.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Carlos said:


> After initially being horrified by it, I am starting to warm to it.


Still cold on me  , I am trying to like it having driven one for the past 4 years!!


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:


....and you know carlos, do you?

Who are you again? :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

raysman said:


> i am a member of the cayman club and rgisterd with porsche club gb but they wont send the damn email to let me log on very frustrating oh well they probably dont like the cut of my jibb


Says it all really :roll:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

b3ves said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:
> ...


 me and carlos go back a long way probably 3/4 threads by now,but if it upsets you i wont do it again,dont want to come between you and your man :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

omen666 said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > i am a member of the cayman club and rgisterd with porsche club gb but they wont send the damn email to let me log on very frustrating oh well they probably dont like the cut of my jibb
> ...


 wow thanks omen ,looking through my previous posts ,i'm starting to feel really at home with you guys


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > i am a member of the cayman club and rgisterd with porsche club gb but they wont send the damn email to let me log on very frustrating oh well they probably dont like the cut of my jibb
> ...


praps they dont liek yoor spellieng tie pin ,and punkchewation


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:


raysman, seeing as you're in Bristol do you fancy a beer one night?

'cos Iâ€™d love to see if you really are as stupid & ignorant in real life as you come across on here. Iâ€™m sure b3ves and gary c (and anybody else here who would like a good laugh?) would be up for it to.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:
> ...


I'd cheerfully pop over from Hatfield, too.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'll join the fun too


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Remember the old days when we'd drive half way across the country (in formation) in our ultra-cool TTs for a shandy and some illegal overtaking? (some even wearing Oakleys, shock horror)

A bit too far for me these days.

I'm glad that you guys have realised I'm under the cosh from this interloper and jumped to my defence. There is no way I can take on this towering intellect by myself :roll:

No offence taken or intended, raysman


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:
> ...


Maybe if you turned up at the odd TT meet you might meet some of these people you delight in taking the piss out of.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > raysman said:
> ...


And when he does he's so polite. I was expecting KMP to be a big grouchy old man. Turns out hes the total opposite. Alta ego come to mind :roll:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

hum now let me think,meet raysman for a shandy to see if he is as stupid and ignorant as we all think,sounds like a fun packed evening.im in :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > sorry obiwan no offence meant ,but i'm sure carlos would be interested in a strieght swap :lol:
> ...


I am round and about - and would be happy to show Raysman what a tuned 330cd can do in real world driving. :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

gary meeting for a beer is one thing,but proving what a 330d can do in real world driving in the bristol area is quite frankly stupid .unless you dont value your own or anybody elses life ,wouldn't it be better to organise a track day ,i would be up for that and you can then embarasse the hell out of me with your diesel . i have never done a track day so it should be a walkover for you. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raysman said:


> gary meeting for a beer is one thing,but proving what a 330d can do in real world driving in the bristol area is quite frankly stupid .unless you dont value your own or anybody elses life ,wouldn't it be better to organise a track day ,i would be up for that and you can then embarasse the hell out of me with your diesel . i have never done a track day so it should be a walkover for you. :wink:


Er Raysman, real world driving does not involve putting anyones life at risk or driving recklessly. I am not sure why you should think otherwise.
Real world driving is what we do every day, every mile - I do it 40,000 times a year.

I am also a relatively experienced track driver and although my car is not that well suited to lapping, it surely would embarrass a plank in an automatic Cayman :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

I am also a relatively experienced track driver and although my car is not that well suited to lapping, it surely would embarrass a plank in an automatic Cayman :wink:[/quote]

i thought i just said that :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I still don't like the new 3 series though. :?


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

donners ,i think its because they are too common on the roads right now ,apparently, and i only heard this on tv the other day, they are outselling mondeo's and vectras ?i remember back in the eighties when owning a bmw was a sort of status symbol and to be honest the 318i that i had made me feel good driving it ,but it wasnt a great car ,i quickly changed it for a vw scirocco which was much better .i think the bmw will be a great car but its lost the wow factor .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raysman said:


> I am also a relatively experienced track driver and although my car is not that well suited to lapping, it surely would embarrass a plank in an automatic Cayman :wink:


 i thought i just said that :lol:[/quote]

But I slipped in 'plank'. :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

I should be careful what I say as I own a TT and work for BMW 

Im a huge Audi fan but prefer jumping in to a BMW for driving experience, the feeling of rear wheel drive with a big engine is fantastic!!

I recently had the M Z4 Coupe for a week which was great to look at with an even better sound! It was amazing!!!

BMW has been a bit different with its styling over the last few years which I have to admit, it has taken me a while to get used to the style but the more and more that I look at them (especially the M-Sport models) the more I like them for being different.

From what I've seen the new 3 Coupe will be stunning and cant wait for the Sport to come out... Cant wait for the M version with its rumoured 400+ bhp V8.

What im trying to say is... I love the new BMW range with the right colour/wheel combo.

Its just the same as every other manufacturer then!!! :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

the rear lights look awful on that 3series coupe [smiley=sick2.gif]

[smiley=rifle.gif] to the person who designed them and thought they looked good :?


----------

